# Stihl handheld blower mod



## stihldragon (Dec 18, 2017)

I am going to modify a bg65. Tuned exhaust, carb swap, and maybe even super charge. Please comment. I'll post more info soon. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Well you sound like you really know what your doing. The bg-65 will be an interesting contraption with a expansion chamber mounted and super charger. You realise for any real air increase the fan will need replacing with a larger one....not sure how you'd make that work. Keep us posted, Fabz used to have these sorta ideas.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 15, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Well you sound like you really know what your doing. The bg-65 will be an interesting contraption with a expansion chamber mounted and super charger. You realise for any real air increase the fan will need replacing with a larger one....not sure how you'd make that work. Keep us posted, Fabz used to have these sorta ideas.


I'm learning slowly but surely and improving my profile as you can see! I'm constantly moving forward with this saw building idea that came out of nowhere in 2016.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 22, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> I am going to modify a bg65. Tuned exhaust, carb swap, and maybe even super charge. Please comment. I'll post more info soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


This post is so old I totally forgot about the whole thing. I do have an idea for super charging a leaf blower though

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon (Jul 7, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Well you sound like you really know what your doing. The bg-65 will be an interesting contraption with a expansion chamber mounted and super charger. You realise for any real air increase the fan will need replacing with a larger one....not sure how you'd make that work. Keep us posted, Fabz used to have these sorta ideas.


The bg86 has a larger impeller than the bg65 and it's compatible with no modification. 

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------

